
SiC (Silicon Carbide) Transistor Basics: FAQs - peter_d_sherman
https://www.powerelectronics.com/discrete-power-semis/sic-transistor-basics-faqs
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"As an alternative to traditional silicon MOSFETs, silicon carbide MOSFETs
offer the advantages of higher blocking voltage, lower on-state resistance,
and higher thermal conductivity. The devices can replace silicon MOSFETs and
IGBTs in many applications."

Useful Application: Power Inverter (Transformer) for Battery/Ultracapacitor
Banks To Electric Motors (which may require higher voltage and/or AC) e.g.,
motors for Electric Planes, Cars, etc...

